# How do you all justify the cost?



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

I was hoping you all can give me some insight on how you all justify the cost of CCs compared to NCs. I have smoked many CCs and purchased a few as well. While I think they are good, the best CC I have ever had was a Cohiba Siglo IV (which is the second best cigar I have ever had) and I have seriously thought about purchasing a box, but for the price that a box costs from a reputable dealer I can buy five to six boxes of solid NCs, without the risk of it something happening to them. Maybe I will try to snag a box of the Montecristo #2 's, but even then those are around $18 a piece. For that price I will gladly take two AF Anejos or LP#9s.

I have tried a few of the cheaper CC brands (Bolivar, some Partagas, Jaun Lopez) and to me they just weren't as good as the more expensive brands. Maybe I am missing the "good-budget" brands.

Like many, I have a pretty strict budget on cigars and I do like to splurge a bit on a box or two, but I just can't justify the cost for CCs yet. I guess I have yet to come fully over to the dark side...

different smokes for different folks?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

This is the main reason I do not buy CC's.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm new to the CC scene, but I think the problem is that you are using an expensive vendor.

Hopefully @TonyBrooklyn gives some better insight because I'm curious about the answer as well.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

If I ever smoked cigars originating from a point some distance south of Miami, I would enjoy them more as a different flavor profile than the NCs, not necessarily as a better one. Therefore (if in fact I smoked such sigars), I would enjoy PSD4s and Bolivar PCs and even well-aged Quinteros (super cheap) just as much as comparably-priced NCs. That said, were it true that I smoked the cigars in question, I would certainly believe it possible to find some store-brand sticks available for around $7.50 a throw that smoke easily in the $15 NC range, and offering a unique experience of flavor evolution as they move from fresh to aged.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Btubes18 said:


> I was hoping you all can give me some insight on how you all justify the cost of CCs compared to NCs. I have smoked many CCs and purchased a few as well. While I think they are good, the best CC I have ever had was a Cohiba Siglo IV (which is the second best cigar I have ever had) and I have seriously thought about purchasing a box, but for the price that a box costs from a reputable dealer I can buy five to six boxes of solid NCs, without the risk of it something happening to them. Maybe I will try to snag a box of the Montecristo #2 's, but even then those are around $18 a piece. For that price I will gladly take two AF Anejos or LP#9s.
> 
> I have tried a few of the cheaper CC brands (Bolivar, some Partagas, Jaun Lopez) and to me they just weren't as good as the more expensive brands. Maybe I am missing the "good-budget" brands.
> 
> ...


As far as price is concerned Cohiba IV should run around 12.50 a stick and it is a higher cost than many cuban brands Monte 2' are about $10 a stick and for a petit corona stick like boil PC maybe 6 bucks. I am from NY and I can't find anejos for cheaper than that price. Also 5 or 6 _quality_ boxes of NC for $300 is pretty good. I think it might come down to taste and maybe you don't see the value and that is fine. When it comes down to it you should smoke what you like and like what you smoke.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Truthfully. The CC's that I like cost a good amount less than the NC's that I like and I like CC's better so making these purchases is a no brainer for me.
BTW, considering that when I buy cigars, I am investing in something that I am going to light on fire. Therefore, there is no justification, I do it because I want to.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I see it the exact opposite way that you do. I smoke both NC and CC regularly, but dollar for dollar a CC robusto is the best cigar you can get for the money in my opinion. Most of the different Macra robusto's can be had in the $7-8 range and I am hard pressed to find a NC in that price range that will deliver the same satisfaction. I know that I can't find a box worth NC in that range personally. That being said, the cheaper macras you mentioned like Bolivar, Partagas, and Juan Lopez are some of my favorites so we could just have completely different tastes. Cohiba is really the only macra I would consider to be much more expensive than the others and if you are paying $18 for a Monte #2 I would say you need to find a new vendor.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

There are not many CCs that cost more than a comparably enjoyable NC, IMO. Most CCs that I smoke are in the $5.5-7 range. I can't get NCs as enjoyable for less than $9. To me, I can't see how you can justify the cost of a $10+ Liga, Opus, Anejo, Padron 64 etc.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Vanilla, Chocolate ,strawberry if everyone liked the same things life would be very boring . 
Smoke what you like!


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

You are shopping in the wrong place. Monte #2s should be in the $10 range. Siglo 4s are 2-3 dollars more.

My favorite CCs usually run 5-8 bucks a piece. I haven't smoked a NC in close to 2 years. And when I did I pitched it halfway thru.

These are affordable and excellent IMO
Punch Punch
HUPC
HUHC
HU Connie 1
BPC
Monte4
Siglo2
All are $10 or less and smoke the NC competition.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

protekk said:


> As far as price is concerned Cohiba IV should run around 12.50 a stick and it is a higher cost than many cuban brands Monte 2' are about $10 a stick and for a petit corona stick like boil PC maybe 6 bucks. I am from NY and I can't find anejos for cheaper than that price. Also 5 or 6 _quality_ boxes of NC for $300 is pretty good. I think it might come down to taste and maybe you don't see the value and that is fine. When it comes down to it you should smoke what you like and like what you smoke.


Price I am getting for Cohiba IV is around $600-$700 US.

Looks to me that I am having a price problem, which maybe the issue...

The prices that people are portraying are in fact the true market prices then a justification is really not needed. Actually surprised at these prices.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Btubes18 said:


> Price I am getting for Cohiba IV is around $600-$700 US.


:shock::fear::faint: pm sent


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

protekk said:


> :shock::fear::faint: pm sent


Wish I can bump you! Someone please take care of this gentleman.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Btubes18 said:


> Price I am getting for Cohiba IV is around $600-$700 US.


I'll sell you some for $500.

Since you can't see my face, I'll explain that my expression says I'm making a joke.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Wish I can bump you! Someone please take care of this gentleman.


Done.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

btubes

dont know about the cost of non cuban cigars .

let me ask you a question ... how does a person justify buying a benz ??? when there are plenty of civics out there to buy .

personal choix ... thats all .

derrek


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> but for the price that a box costs from a reputable dealer I can buy five to six boxes of solid NCs


after reading the rest of the replies I changed my reply............


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

After getting into Habanos, I'm having a hard time trying to justify the price of most of the NC's I like.How can cigars that are out in mass quanity and so readily available demand such a high price. I mean the quality is there but most NC's are starting to seem less and less worth it.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

The invisible man said:


> After getting into Habanos, I'm having a hard time trying to justify the price of most of the NC's I like.


THIS! i have about 5-6 extremely rare NC sticks that i have yet to let go of, but after switching over to the dark side i'm never going back to purchasing NCs.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

dvickery said:


> btubes
> 
> dont know about the cost of non cuban cigars .
> 
> ...


While I agree there are some certain similarities, but you can't compare a civic to a benz. Performance and luxury are by far better in a benz and you are paying for that...do I think you are paying a bit for the name, yes. And this is where I agree with you a little bit.

With cigars though you can't make that same comparison, because there are NCs that smoke just as good as CCs as far as performance, taste, prestige, and quality.

Also, to note you have to add in the "Black Market" factor of a CC as an increased cost, for someone that is not in the US your mileage may vary. It has been pointed out to me that there are cheaper prices than I quoted and it's not as extreme as I originally listed. I will test the waters a bit and get back to you all on my experiences.

To be clear, I am not trying to start an argument on which is better and hope you all are not taking it that way. I just wanted to see your opinions on why and how you justified the costs to purchasing a CC.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I suppose if I smoked several cigars a day, cost could become a factor. I am just not that person. Smoking a cigar is a luxury and I treat it as such. It's an "event", if you will. I have a busy life as a lot of you probably do. Smoking time can be very limited. My motto: smoke better, smoke less.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

You cite luxury cigars. Regardless of price those are a luxury expense and only those who have the income for luxuries can afford them so that's your answer. I'm partial to Partagas and convinced myself they are wonderful.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Btubes18 said:


> I was hoping you all can give me some insight on how you all justify the cost of CCs compared to NCs...


Like some others, i view it just the opposite, how do you justify the NC prices, even with auction site discounts.

I go through boxes of H Upmann Regalias, Partagas Super Partagas, and Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleur

At sub-$4, I would be hard pressed to find an NC that could complete.

The same can be said about CC's in the $10 range and CC's in the $20 range compared to NC's in same price range
Saying you can buy 5 boxes of NC's for one box of Cohibas is misleading, I could by 5 boxes of H Upmann's for one box of Cohibas

Also, I still smoke NC's because I like the flavors that are not found in CC's

Personally I like
Kristoff Ligero's and Maduros
Opux X
Oliva Series V and O


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

The taste!

I smoke primarily monte # 2s, and I buy them whenever I see a sale or if I find a decent price in a duty free shop. They are a little more than a NCs, but not much. I do not smoke but 2-3 per week but if it came down to it I would rather smoke one good cigar a week than 5 ok cigars.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

You have a vendor problem...or perhaps Habanos aren't for you. No worries,,,,, that said there are more great 8.00 habanos the 8.00 NC's.
But that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

madmarvcr said:


> Also, I still smoke NC's because I like the flavors that are not found in CC's


This. In particular I haven't found a Habano that tastes like a Brazilian maduro or an Indonesian Sumatra. Some of the Fuente blends are always on my list, too.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

CeeGar said:


> I suppose if I smoked several cigars a day, cost could become a factor. I am just not that person. Smoking a cigar is a luxury and I treat it as such. It's an "event", if you will. I have a busy life as a lot of you probably do. Smoking time can be very limited. My motto: smoke better, smoke less.


This has been my shift also. I rarely treat cigars as an afterthought-unless I'm burning a yard gar while at the casino or cutting grass. Other than that I smoke when I have the time and patience (to slowly go the whole ritual of lighting properly, etc.) to smoke a cigar. If you smoke less, you can smoke better, and let things age in the process.



protekk said:


> :shock::fear::faint: pm sent


Listen to Mike! I think you have a vendor issue.

But it comes down to taste for me. I love for example, pretty much anything Oliva and Partagas. The profiles are different, they come from different regions, and I love both brands. I guess I'm saying the taste makes it worth it, to me. Is a Monte 2 worth $9 or a Oliva V Melanio worth $8? To my taste yes and yes. Also try some cheaper sticks-I like HDM Palmas, Party Short, H Upmann half coronas, Upmann Epicures, JLPs, PL Montecarlos (Ive heard great things about), RG petite coronas....these range from about $50 to about $118 or so and well worth it.

I've bought some Coros that were so good, they justified the price. Then I've had some and thought, I shouldve spent this money on a RASS.
Enjoy the journey and good luck!


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

The invisible man said:


> After getting into Habanos, I'm having a hard time trying to justify the price of most of the NC's I like.How can cigars that are out in mass quanity and so readily available demand such a high price. I mean the quality is there but most NC's are starting to seem less and less worth it.


I've felt this way for many years. Back 20 years ago a GOOD NC was $2-5. Then slowly gov regulations and taxes increased the costs soooo much Cubans were actually CHEAPER! Then as the demand for cubans went up so did the prices. Now some cubans are cheaper than NC's like others have already mentioned. As a result I buy my favs some NC and some Cubans.


----------

